

Research: an outsider's perspective - dhaivatpandya
http://poincare101.herokuapp.com/post/33

======
wtracy
Making the situation even more absurd, none of that money is actually going to
the people who do the research. In fact, many scientific journals charge the
researchers to publish their work, then turn around and charge anyone who
wants to buy a copy. Ridiculous.

